# My Halloween!



## CFD318 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Everything looks awesome


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for this post! I was just now browsing for ideas for our party.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

The rat! did that once with a face form ....but the rat! that is epic


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Very cool. What you did with the rat is hilarious


----------



## CFD318 (Sep 14, 2010)

Malicious said:


> The rat! did that once with a face form ....but the rat! that is epic


Thank You …. Got a bunch of comments at the party for that rat! Lol


MasqAddikt said:


> Very cool. What you did with the rat is hilarious


Thanks


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2007)

Fantastic!! Makes me miss the epic Halloween parties I used to have back in the day


----------



## Rexracer1129 (6 mo ago)

CFD318 said:


> View attachment 755176
> View attachment 755176
> View attachment 755177
> View attachment 755178
> ...


Love the cheese platter and the column with the skulls. I am envisioning making something similar to that w/cardboard boxes this year.


----------

